#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  > N.4014/11: Αλλαγή χρήσης σε δημόσιο κτίριο

## andreaspele

Καλημέρα. Σε δημόσια υπηρεσία θέλουν να κάνουμε αλλαγή χρήσης απο γκαράζ σε αποθήκη . Αυτό απαιτεί μελέτη στατικής επάρκειας ? Τα φορτία δεν αλλάζουν προς το δυσμενέστερο. Αποθήκη βιβλίων θα γίνει.

----------


## Xάρης

Πάντοτε απαιτείται έστω μια τεχνική έκθεση αυτοψίας, όπου στην καλύτερη περίπτωση θα καταλήγεις στο συμπέρασμα ότι δεν απαιτείται στατικός έλεγχος διότι δεν υπάρχει αύξηση στατικών και σεισμικών φορτίων. 
Ως χώρος στάθμευσης πιθανόν να είναι υπολογισμένος για 5kN/m².
Ως χώρος αποθήκης ενδεχομένως να έχει και παραπάνω φορτίο. Για βιβλία, δεν νομίζω.

----------


## andreaspele

Δηλαδή για το ΔΕΔΟΤΑ θα το βάλω στην 1η κατηγορία ? Επειδή είναι δημόσιο κτίριο. Σε τι κατηγορία θα πρέπει να ενταχθεί ?

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν πρόσεξα ότι το θέμα ήταν στα "αυθαίρετα".
Νόμιζα ότι αφορούσε αλλαγή χρήσης που ΘΑ γίνει.
Το ΔΕΔΟΤΑ της ΤΟΤΕΕ δεν ισχύει ακόμα διότι δεν δημοσιεύθηκε σε ΦΕΚ.

----------


## andreaspele

Επειδή το κουβέντιασα το θέμα πάλι θα σας ρωτήσω το εξής .  Αφού τα φορτία πάνε στην εδαφόπλακα και είναι λιγότερα απο τα φορτία για χώρο στάθμευσης , σημαίνει ότι δεν επηρεάζεται το φέρων οργανισμός του κτιρίου. Μήπως με μια τεχνική έκθεση αν το αιτιολογήσω έτσι μπορώ να γλιτώσω την μελέτη στατικής επάρκειας ? που δεν έχει και λόγω να γίνει.

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν μας το είπες από την αρχή!
Αν τα φορτία μεταφέρονται κατευθείαν στο έδαφος και δεν επηρεάζεται η θεμελίωση του κτηρίου, τότε κατά τη γνώμη μου δεν απαιτείται μελέτη επάρκειας. Το τεκμηριώνεις με μια τεχνική έκθεση.
Πρόσεξε όμως, γνωρίζεις τι θεμελίωση έχει το κτήριο; Μήπως είναι γενική κοιτόστρωση;

----------

